# HUGE IL ice perch



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a call from Chopiq's brother Kenny yesterday while he was on Indian...this is the pic he sent via cell after we got off...WOW!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy Crap wow what a pig.Look how good that thing was eating.Nice fish Ohio for sure.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that thing looks huge...See if you can find out the length..I don't know how long that skimmer is but mine was at least 16 in long..Liked to have felt her on a line...JIM....CL....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

she was probably all filled with eggs! that is probably why so fat!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice one!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! That's a small dipper if it's the same size as a yellow perch


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Great Fish...! There are some big ones in there. The ones I caught last week were full of eggs. I bet she is as well.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I was told loaded with eggs. I think she measured out at 13.75.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

here is a 15'' sow i caught out of mohawk a few weeks ago


----------



## JIGEN MAN (Feb 6, 2011)

If you ever see one of these MONSTERS. on a fish tv it blows you away even if they are just passing bye they look like an over size yellow submarine. or an old football blown up to the max and is riping at the seams. but some good eating


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We hit Indian again on Sunday. Fishing was SLOW. I did manage another perch around 12". No where as big as my brothers. Ended up with 2 keeper perch and around 10 keeper gills. About 30 people fishing Blackhawk area and no one was doing any good.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Man those are both freaky huge! need a few of those in East for the gene pool


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice job!!! congrats


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Falbinki...that's just crazy looking. Congrats for sure.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Huge fish! Massive for inland lakes, aren't they? :B

There isn't any farmland runoff getting into those lakes is there?

What pound test line did you land those pigs on?


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> Huge fish! Massive for inland lakes, aren't they? :B
> 
> There isn't any farmland runoff getting into those lakes is there?
> 
> What pound test line did you land those pigs on?


caught mine on 2# pline floroice took the hardest run i have ever had a fish take through the ice


----------



## fathead45 (Feb 18, 2011)

wow those are 2 nice perch. just crazy to see them at big.


----------



## fishin'jack (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice fish you guys! You know that you are flirting with Ohio's state record right? 14.5" 2#12oz in 1984. I caught a 14.75 loaded with eggs at Fairport last spring. I never thought to weigh it, just ate it instead. Someone told me about the record after the fact.


----------



## falbinki (Dec 20, 2008)

fishin'jack said:


> Nice fish you guys! You know that you are flirting with Ohio's state record right? 14.5" 2#12oz in 1984. I caught a 14.75 loaded with eggs at Fairport last spring. I never thought to weigh it, just ate it instead. Someone told me about the record after the fact.


yeah i knew what the record was when i caught it and knew it was longer than the state record but we put it on a good scale and she was way short of the record she was 2#'s even


----------

